# Rain shelter/canopy?



## Pauldog (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm looking for something to protect my dog from the rain outside. It's very hard to get her to come in, and getting soaked can't be good for her arthritis.

Stores have canopies about 10' x 10' in size, but I'm hoping to find something smaller, maybe 5' x 5', and only a few feet tall, if possible.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe a simple tent or even a used dog-house? That way if it's windy she has shelter from 3 sides instead of just on top.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Is she loose in the yard? Outside all the time? Indoor and outdoor? In a kennel? What type of situation do you have her in currently? You can roof a kennel of course, though I still recommend having a dog house inside for her to get out of all types of weather if she's and outdoor dog. Especially if she's on a leash or in a kennel full time. If its just occasional then a tarp I guess would be ok if you managed to use it to cover at an angle as well as the top. Rain where I'm from never seems to fall nice and straight down, but every which way.


----------



## Pauldog (Jul 3, 2010)

She's a husky, and likes to stay in the back yard most of the time, no matter what the weather. (It's fenced, but there's no other enclosure, kennel, etc.) She doesn't like to go into enclosed spaces, which is why I'm looking for a smaller version of this, which is basically a tarp on top of 4 poles:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007VURG4/

I think with something like this, there's a good chance she'll go under it for shelter when it rains. I don't think she'd stay in a tent or anything else that's too closed in.

Another possibility would be a big umbrella on a metal pole that goes into a metal tube installed semi-permanently into the ground like a clothesline.

I've already tried local stores and searched a bunch on the Internet. I'm hoping someone here will suggest a specific product or two, especially one that's easy to set up and take down.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Hmm I normally wouldn't recommend a canopy tarp by itself as protection from a dog for anything but maybe direct sunlight. Unless you plan on beefing it up under the canopy? Straw bale walls? or something to help keep her warm and out of the range of side ways rain and wind? Honestly I've never really seen a smaller version of that type of canopy since they're mostly used to keep people or machinery out of direct sun and such. She doesn't like enclosed space...in the house? Have you tried gettin her something like and igloo doghouse? Where the opening is smaller but the inside is nice and big where she can stand up and lay down with easy out of all types of weather? Those types of dog houses tend to be fairly inexpensive as well.


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Pauldog said:


> She's a husky, and likes to stay in the back yard most of the time, no matter what the weather. (It's fenced, but there's no other enclosure, kennel, etc.) She doesn't like to go into enclosed spaces, which is why I'm looking for a smaller version of this, which is basically a tarp on top of 4 poles:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007VURG4/
> 
> I think with something like this, there's a good chance she'll go under it for shelter when it rains. I don't think she'd stay in a tent or anything else that's too closed in.
> ...


Something like this? http://tinyurl.com/368szzb

If you search on "shade sails" on Google you'll see a bunch of things. There's also a Sunsetter-type of retractable awning that you could install on the side of your house or a shed.


----------

